# Need to Limit TS4K wifi usage (bandwidth)



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

I have several TS4K's, one I use when I am traveling and using my phone hotspot. It doesn't matter if is set the display resolution to 480p in the settings it Still burns thru hotspot data like it's using 1080p or higher.
Also some video apps like YouTube continue to stream when you turn off the tv or sleep timer turns it off. I can't seem to find an app to limit wifi bandwidth. 

Sleep function on the ts4k sure doesn't seem to work at all!


----------



## Stryyker (Sep 12, 2021)

Dave.H said:


> I have several TS4K's, one I use when I am traveling and using my phone hotspot. It doesn't matter if is set the display resolution to 480p in the settings it Still burns thru hotspot data like it's using 1080p or higher.
> Also some video apps like YouTube continue to stream when you turn off the tv or sleep timer turns it off. I can't seem to find an app to limit wifi bandwidth.
> 
> Sleep function on the ts4k sure doesn't seem to work at all!


You might could use something like https://m.apkpure.com/my-data-manager-data-usage/com.mobidia.android.mdm You would have to use your downloader or sideload it, though.


----------

